# Nice win against the Bulls



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

Nice game against the Bulls. The Bulls were on a nice streak and could not get anything going against the Hornets. A decent defensive effort, with Boozer, Heinrich and Hamilton combining for a whopping grand total of 10 points on 4 of 26 shooting. 

When the Hornets get Gordon and Davis back, it could be an interesting season.


----------

